# Feeding



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I just want to know if I feeding my betta the right way. I give him 1 pellet in the morning and 1 at night. Is that enough for him?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

No, he should have 6 pellets at a time. One pellet is pretty much starving it. It's good that you Are asking for help. But give the little guy a few more and he will be thankful even if he doesn't eat all 6 right away he will still grab it later on in the day. And just 6 a day no need to split up feeding times. Then I always skip a day out of the week for the fish to clean up the tank themselves by finding old food and what not.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

*Is that too much*

When I got Ares (my Betta) I ask the guys how much food I should give him and they told me to give him 3 pellets a day. I also research on the internet they say only feed him the same size as his eye.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i did 4 or 5 pellets a day once a day, i dont get that size of the eye thing, for instance what my pleco eats is like 10 times the size of his eye


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, he needs more. 1 pellet is little to nothing. Our bettas are picky and won't eat pellets. We have to feed them flake or freeze dried brine shrimp.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

WHAT???? you mean that your bettas don't eat Plecocaine ? never heard of it....loli prefer to feed at least twice a day...i don't have time to play around watching them to know how long it takes them to eat and i have never used the eye principle....
i just have way too many mouths to feed to be lollygaggin...
bettas ; just like all other creatures need a well balanced diet..make sure they get that and proper tank maintainance and they will be just fine....


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

My betta just eats flakes (never tried pellets so I wouldn't know if he likes them or not). I feed him 3 flakes in the morning and 3 flakes once I get back from school. I also think your feeding your betta a bit too little but I wouldn't feed it 6 pellets a day because some pellet might get lost and spoil in the water. I would go for 2 pellets in the morning and two pellets in the afternoon.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I have decide to give Ares 2 pellets in the morning and 2 at night and maybe also throw in a couple of bloodworms as a treat.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed my fish 5-6 different foods per week. 2 flakes, 2 pellets, 1 freeze dried, and one vegetable. (if I'm not feeling lazy) 6 pellets is overfeeding. Try 4. When I give my bettas pellets, I feed them 4 of the large pellets, and 10 of the little ones. The little ones are about he correct size for -1 inch fish though. Try getting a few other foods. Spirulina, or maybe plecocaine. I would advise feeding bloodworms at a max of 2 times per week. 
@Zebra Danio, my fish wouldn't eat pellets at first. You know how parents say that if you won't eat the food they give you, you're not hungry enough, that works on fish too. I didn't feed my fish anything but pellets for 5 days, and he finally ate them.


----------

